# A quick one - Mondeo Zetec-S Enhancement with Megs DA and Auto Finesse Range



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I actually made a start on this car a few weeks ago, but got rained off halfway through 

However, I now have the Megs MF system and Auto Finesse Spirit in my collection, so I could try them out on this rather nice Mondeo Zetec-S...

A few befores:


P1060312 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060314 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060315 by RussZS, on Flickr

As ever, wheels were first:


P1060316 by RussZS, on Flickr

These were dealt with via a recently re-acquired EZ Detail Brush (I've needed one of these again much sooner - great brush), AS G101 and Envy Detail brushes. Vikan brush was used on the arches:


P1060317 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060318 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, I snow foamed with Megs Hyper Wash:


P1060319 by RussZS, on Flickr

Washed with the best shampoo on the market:


P1060320 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst washing, I'd noticed that the surface wasn't quite as smooth as I'd left it (I clayed and decontaminated last time), so out came my preferred clay:


P1060321 by RussZS, on Flickr

which was very effective in removing this:


P1060322 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not entirely sure what these were, something pollen based I assume, but it was swiftly dealt with using the AF Clay (I used a Lather mix as lube)

Now, the paint on this car wax soft-medium, which I was able to assess last time I looked at it, so I thought it'd be a great test for the Megs MF system, as I'd only used it so far on harder German cars, where it was able to leave a great finish after the cutting phase, so I was keen to see if the finish would be the same on softer paint...

Paint before:


P1060325 by RussZS, on Flickr

Paint After:


P1060324 by RussZS, on Flickr

Generally very good, but I could see a bit of hologramming when moving the light around, or catching the Sun, so it didn't finish down quite so well on this softer paint, but the hazing was very, very minor. I now see where the Finishing Wax would fit in, as it would have allowed me to refine this car VERY quickly, so I'll be investing in some shortly...

50/50 from another panel:


P1060326 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060327 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060332 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060334 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060335 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060336 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060337 by RussZS, on Flickr

As I didn't have the Finishing Wax, I decided to refine with Auto Finesse's Rejuvenate, as I was using Spirit as LSP, so an ideal base for it:


P1060339 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060342 by RussZS, on Flickr

Some afters:


P1060338 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060340 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060341 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060343 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060344 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060345 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060356 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with:

- Mint Rims on alloys
- Pinnacle Black Onyx on tyres
- AF Tripple on door shuts
- AF Revive on plastics (did a GREAT job)


P1060358 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060360 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060362 by RussZS, on Flickr

Also, I corrected the rear lights very quickly:


P1060363 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060367 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060369 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060371 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060376 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060377 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

Russ


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Cracking job Russ


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

That is a great finish there... Love the last pic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Russ, looks a tidy motor.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job. Looks nice for a 9yr old car.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done ...:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

looks stunning - Great work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish mate, can't beat the Autofinesse range


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Good work Russ. That car is mint! :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great work as always Russ! Your details always look smart.

The AF range really is shaping up rather good isn't it. Only tried Rejuv and Lather so far, but can see myself delving further. 

In particular Crystal, Imperial and the clay (when I need some more). Total plus that they're so local to me too :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Stunning mate - Very nice


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Really nice looking.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

McClane said:


> Great work as always Russ! Your details always look smart.
> 
> The AF range really is shaping up rather good isn't it. Only tried Rejuv and Lather so far, but can see myself delving further.
> 
> In particular Crystal, Imperial and the clay (when I need some more). Total plus that they're so local to me too :thumb:


tough coat and revive are a must have in ur collection. both have gone beyond expectations for me,

great work by the way, great results


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work Russ, top tip, ditch the EZ Wheel Brush and invest in the Daytona, one it will match the colour of the Mondeo better and two it will last longer...........:lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Really, really good work there fella and, as usual, great write up.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Impressive finish, don't really care for solid red on the Mondy's, but that's really come up well.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job there good to see how the Megs MF pads worked on Ford paint


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> Nice job there good to see how the Megs MF pads worked on Ford paint


Cheers buddy. Defo require refining on Ford paint - its easier/quicker to get an LSP ready finish on VAG paint... which is mad!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Cheers buddy. Defo require refining on Ford paint - its easier/quicker to get an LSP ready finish on VAG paint... which is mad!


Thanks might have to have a look at them for next year :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice work Russ, I haven't been on here in a while and know nothing about the Auto Finesse products. I'll definitely have a look in to them.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice to see ST220 wheels in good condition. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,good looking car.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

That is one very red Mondeo. :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

never thought that red was the classiest of colours but that looks amazing!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

nice and wet red no chips on the bumper either

spec up zs with factory sat nav and parking sensors don t see many of them

looks low to


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work mate, very nice corrections, looks amazing in the afters :thumb:


----------



## diddymonster (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks awesome! Need to get involved with the AF range!


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice one russ looks like a top job, the light micro marring is the same as I had when I posted up the thread about the MF system causing holograms. I am reluctant to use the megs finishing polish as it contains a wax so I just finished down with PF4000 on a black hex pad and it removed all the marring and gave it a great deep glossy finish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, it's very easily removed with a light polish and finishing pad, but most do take a little work to break down effectively.

I think in time, they will maybe do a 'Finishing Polish' using SMAT technology, that requires a very quick 'once over' to refine soft-medium paints. 

Still, a great system. Although, it struggled on RDS's, so I whipped out the 105 and my Rotary.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice work mate, Im struggling to find time lately to get the :buffer::buffer: out! Baby due any day now! AF shampoo is on my next PB order.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Nice work mate, Im struggling to find time lately to get the :buffer::buffer: out! Baby due any day now! AF shampoo is on my next PB order.....


Wow, congrats in advance mate! 

One of my staff at work is going on Paternity Leave anyday now, he's always running around doing 'baby stuff'!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Wow, congrats in advance mate!
> 
> One of my staff at work is going on Paternity Leave anyday now, he's always running around doing 'baby stuff'!


Cheers Russ, Im hoping to get a few sneaky jobs done when Im on leave :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to get my own car done!

I was doing my mates new GTR today, but he can't get it over to me as he has no insurance yet, so I could make a start of the Golf! Should look good with Spirit on it! 

Is your R metallic black or the solid?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Metallic, I m in work till lunch then I had planned to give it the once over. Its started a light drizzle here :wall: so I might have to just do the engine bay and rusty hubs I keep putting off. Need to get the Colly on her :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Although, it struggled on RDS's,


I had the same issue russ, but all I have heard is how good it is at removing RDS?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> I had the same issue russ, but all I have heard is how good it is at removing RDS?


Not for me - foam is much better, even via DA. You can get decent results if you edge (tilt) the pad, but then you get pink dust everywhere. I assume because of how 'flat' the pad is, it's levelling as it goes, but foam will 'contour' into a scratch and 'round' if much quicker.

Spot pad and rotary is what I use on RDS, then Megs DA for the levelling clarity, then finish with a rotary. Seems to give the best effect.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Edging works but only to a certain extent with the Megs system, I get better results as you say edging with foam. I am placing my order today for a rotary.


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wanted to say a massive thanks to russ for doing such a cracking job on my old mondeo yesterday, and also what absolutely top fella he is. I would not hesitate to recommend him to anyone. His work was amazing and he's dead down to earth as well, will definitely be using him again. Thanks again mate
Matt


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice work there russ

the paint does look very wet

looking like the af range are working well together


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Not for me - foam is much better, even via DA. You can get decent results if you edge (tilt) the pad, but then you get pink dust everywhere. I assume because of how 'flat' the pad is, it's levelling as it goes, but foam will 'contour' into a scratch and 'round' if much quicker.
> 
> Spot pad and rotary is what I use on RDS, then Megs DA for the levelling clarity, then finish with a rotary. Seems to give the best effect.


Hi Russ.

How does the Megs DA system work on orange peel? Does it make any headway in reducing it at all on VAG paint?

I've got next week off work and am going to be wetsanding some RDS on the bonnet and bootlid but may also go over the sides of the car with very fine paper just to reduce the awful orange peel.

However, I've heard the Megs DA levels to a certain degree which may negate the need to wetsand the orange peel.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great transformation........


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Russ, came out well, my fave pic is the one above the Mint rims pic


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

v. nice!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great turnaround Russ, looks brand new now, can't believe that's a 52 reg car, the owner must of been very pleased with the outcome, very welldone, looks absolutely mint.


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

now it's a beauty, very good work you've done. it must be just that. Beautiful Mondeo, now


----------



## crigisback (Dec 1, 2010)

hi can i just ask how and what you used to correct the rear lights.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

cracking job


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely turnaround... I think I need the MF system. How many passes were required to get that level of correction? Agreed with the others here... the AF range looks set to be king!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

top notch as normal Russ:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats going on Russ Mondeo, well looks great now great finish thanks for sharing, whats up next Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I did this last year Derek. The owner is a member on here and this Is a lovely example!

Thanks for all of the comments guys


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job as always Russ:thumb:, can I ask , what did you do to polish up the lights/indicators?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers buddy 

From memory it was the Megs MF System (3" Cutting Pad and D300)

Russ.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

brilliant finish on that Russ, lovely glossy depth


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

lovely job russ fair play.
bet the owner was over the moon with the finnish


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice great advertfor Auto Finesse. Huge fan myself. Hows the mint rims working for you. I've not been tempted away from Poor Boys yet.


----------

